# Where is the THX Optimizer on the XL?



## Joe Q (Apr 21, 2004)

I have had my Premier XL for a few weeks now and thought I would try the Blue Glasses.

The problem is that I can not find the THX Optimizer Video.

All the reviews which talk about the XL say that the THX Optimzer is a Video in the Now Playing list.

While I have 5 videos about the Premire, there are non on my box which have anything to do with THX Optimizer.

I have searched to see if I can download it but so far, my searches have turned up nothing.

Any ideas?


----------



## Goldwing2001 (Sep 30, 2006)

Joe Q said:


> I have had my Premier XL for a few weeks now and thought I would try the Blue Glasses.
> 
> The problem is that I can not find the THX Optimizer Video.
> 
> ...


The THX optimizer video was in my "My Shows" list. No sure why you don't have it too? If your using the SD UI, try changing to HD UI and see if it shows up. Good Luck.


----------



## yunlin12 (Mar 15, 2003)

It's in the NPL even in the SD menu on my XL


----------



## Joe Q (Apr 21, 2004)

Tried both SD and HD menues. It is just not there. All I have are the 5 Premire Video Tours.

Any place that I can download this from?

Do you think that TIVO would send me a CD with it on it so I can transfer it using Desktop Plus?

Thanks


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

Joe Q said:


> Tried both SD and HD menues. It is just not there. All I have are the 5 Premire Video Tours.
> 
> Any place that I can download this from?
> 
> ...


Have you checked the 'Recently Deleted' folder to see if it was deleted by accident? If it's in there, you'll be able to recover it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Joe Q said:


> I have had my Premier XL for a few weeks now and thought I would try the Blue Glasses.
> 
> The problem is that I can not find the THX Optimizer Video.
> 
> ...


If the THX video is not in you deleted file than check that you got the TPXL in the first place, look at the SI screen and make sure that the model is 748 with 156 hours of HD storage, If you purchased an 2Tb update for your TPXL you will not have that THX video. Did you TiVo come with the glasses ?


----------



## rakes5 (Sep 23, 2003)

Apparently they are going to include the video in future updates. Here is the script of my online chat:

Chat Transcript (Adam) 12/31/2010 08:43 AM 
Thank you for contacting TiVo! My name is Adam. So that I may better assist you, are you an existing customer?
Rakes5: I did a clear and restore on my Premiere XL and lost the Premier XL THX Optimizer video. Is it possible to get that back? 
Adam: I can definitely look into that. First in order to get to the other screens, can you please verify your identity by providing the following account info: 

**Address with state & zip code
**And the phone # listed on the account
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Adam: Thank you for verifying. Give me a minute to pull up your account.
Adam: Rakes5 thanks for holding. Force a couple connection to TiVo service to grab any software patches out there. If this does not work, you would need to wait for the next software update to push though.
Updates come through usually every few weeks.
Under TiVo Central > Messages and Settings > Settings > Network and Phone > Connect to TiVo Service Now
Rakes5: I did this a few months ago, and was told at the time I could not get the video, I thought maybe something had changed since then. 
Adam: Oh it was that long ago. I'm showing when a complete new software update comes through the video may be available at that time.
Rakes5: I have connected to the TIVO service since then, and received an update when Pandora was made available. Would that have been the type of update you are talking about? 
Adam: No it's needs to be a full software update as opposed to a software patch.
Rakes5: OK, I guess I'll wait. Is there anything scheduled? 
Adam: I checked & there's nothing with a specific date, but they seem to be pushed through every few weeks at this point.
Adam: Your reference # is xxxxxx-xxxxxx. 
Adam: There will be a brief satisfaction survey emailed to you. We would appreciate any feedback on your TiVo Chat support experience. Thank you for contacting TiVo & enjoy the rest of your day!


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

lessd said:


> If you purchased an 2Tb update for your TPXL you will not have that THX video. Did you TiVo come with the glasses ?


We did the 2TB upgrade from dvr_dude and we do have the glasses. Is there any possibility of moving the THX video from the original XL hard drive over to the new drive?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

JandS said:


> We did the 2TB upgrade from dvr_dude and we do have the glasses. Is there any possibility of moving the THX video from the original XL hard drive over to the new drive?


I tried and could not move or copy the THX file, sometimes it looked like it worked but the screen was blank in playback. I never tried to move the file from a TPXL to a TPXL. Using the JMFS upgrade on a TPXL your 2 TB drive will have the THX file on it.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I cant remember if i ever had the THX video, if i did its gone now. I dont know what happened to it?? Was it ever there???


----------



## Mike_Wolf (Sep 27, 2010)

I wonder if users who do not have the THX tivo are going to be able to get the video as well?


----------



## JandS (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you for your comments. We did not do the "clear and reset" on the original drive prior to changing to the larger drive; dvr_dude suggested it might be possible to copy over using Desktop Pro.



lessd said:


> I tried and could not move or copy the THX file, sometimes it looked like it worked but the screen was blank in playback. I never tried to move the file from a TPXL to a TPXL. Using the JMFS upgrade on a TPXL your 2 TB drive will have the THX file on it.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone seen an update to this? I am still looking for the optimizer available for download.


----------



## Cotasm (Feb 6, 2004)

It turns out that doing a "clear & delete everything" blows away the THX Optimizer. Support just told me that there is NO WAY to recover this. They won't even provide a download and a way to transfer it back with the TiVo Desktop software. This is ridiculous! That software should be part of the restore image just like the intro videos.

I intend to contact them by phone and let them know how irritated I am. I also plan on letting them know in the customer satisfaction survey that they just sent me. They need to make this available via an update ASAP!

Does anyone know of any work-arounds?

Thanks.


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

kind of an indirect why to do the same thing, is to use the thx optimizer from a dvd with it on the special features. Most Lukas Arts films like Star Wars (that's what I used) have it. I even got to use the glasses I got with my Premiere. I do agree with you that it is utter BS that you can't download it from somewhere. I had to swap my box out since my first one had a bum tuner and the one they gave me didn't have it on the now playing list.


----------

